# Made my order today!!



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeeee Haaaaaa!!!! :rofl:

Week 25 production, estimated delivery at the end of July.

2008 MCS Lightning Blue, Black roof & Bonnet Stripes, Sport package, Premium Package,
Column spoke 17" rims, Black-Grey leatherette, 6 spd manual

Should look like these pics:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Enjoy. They're a blast.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Yeeee Haaaaaa!!!! :rofl:
> 
> Week 25 production, estimated delivery at the end of July.
> 
> ...


Nice color choice.  :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks....I can't wait!

This morning I emailed the CA and asked him to add Bluetooth and iPod connector for $500......figured it would be money well spent since I am alsways on my phone and California has the new law starting July 1 about hands free cell phones while driving.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Thanks....I can't wait!
> 
> This morning I emailed the CA and asked him to add Bluetooth and iPod connector for $500......figured it would be money well spent since I am alsways on my phone and California has the new law starting July 1 about hands free cell phones while driving.


My lot car had the Bluetooth/Ipod option. I likely would not have ordered it but I am glad I have it. Once you pair your phone with the car, it "turns on" everytime you get in the car with it. Noise level is good too, most folks I've talked to don't even know it's the MINI talking. The Ipod interface is great too, allows you full functionality using the radio and steering wheel controls.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

MarcusSDCA said:


> Thanks....I can't wait!
> 
> This morning I emailed the CA and asked him to add Bluetooth and iPod connector for $500......figured it would be money well spent since I am alsways on my phone and California has the new law starting July 1 about hands free cell phones while driving.


It's not my money... but, I'd just go ahead and add the convenience package.. keyless start, armrest, etc, etc....


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

agree with the convenience package. Who did you order thru?


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

sharmabmw said:


> agree with the convenience package. Who did you order thru?


I ordered through PhillipeK at South Bay Mini in Torrance CA.

As for the convenience package....well, I just had my limits on how much I was going to spend. This is going to be a second car and as such it really just needs to be fun to drive.
I think between the S engine, the manual, the roof, the premium sound, and theiPod/Bluetooth....I'm at my maximum grin factor.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I went kinda nuts on the options, but I can't say I regret it at all. :eeps:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

Here's MAXX, freshly delivered by Phillipe Kahn at South Bay Mini on July 31st!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

and a couple more pics:


----------



## clubboy (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice wheels man!!! I was thinking of opting out of the bi-xenons... you have halogens, right? What made you decide not to get them? My friend showed me the difference in his Bimmer, and it is nice, but I'm still not TOTALLY convinced although I have kinda decided to get them. I never feel in my Caddie that I need more light. :dunno:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

clubboy said:


> Nice wheels man!!! I was thinking of opting out of the bi-xenons... you have halogens, right? What made you decide not to get them? My friend showed me the difference in his Bimmer, and it is nice, but I'm still not TOTALLY convinced although I have kinda decided to get them. I never feel in my Caddie that I need more light. :dunno:


I just had my spending limit since this is a second car, so I drew the line at xenons and convenience package and all the thousands of dollars of extras you can spend on a Mini.
And, I'm perfectly pleased with my decision! :thumbup:


----------



## WHITEX (Jan 29, 2006)

Real Pretty. Nice choice. Enjoy.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Congrats! Enjoy.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Have fun. It's the same color as mine but I have a white roof.


----------

